# Tattler Success



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Yesterday I canned two batches of peaches and am canning two more today. I used my tattler lids for the first time and all the seals held.

I removed the rings today and washed the jars and they all seem fine, but I suddenly have a dilemma. How do I mark the jars? Writing on the lids with marker wouldn't be the way to do it since they are reusable.

So how do those of you who use the tattler lids mark your jars?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I make labels I tape on the front of the jars. But I've always done it this way, even before I used Tattlers. My mom always writes on masking tape and put that on the lid or jar.


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

masking tape onl lid works for us


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

I like the blue painters tape - it's easy to get off


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

We also were wondering about them sealing. They all look sealed, but there is no obvious 'button' like on the metal lids. What does a not sealed lid look like? How do you know for sure they are sealed?


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Ours are "sucked in"looking, and it is obvious they are not coming off easily! You can pick the jar up by holding around the edge of the lid.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

I use a dry erase marker. You just have to make sure that you wipe it off before you throw them in the dishwasher. If there are faint marks a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser takes it right off. Someone on here said a Sharpie works but I haven't been brave enough to try that.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> We also were wondering about them sealing. They all look sealed, but there is no obvious 'button' like on the metal lids. What does a not sealed lid look like? How do you know for sure they are sealed?


If you pull up on the lid it will come off in your hand if it's not sealed. If it holds tight, your good to go (do after jar is completely cooled down, of course)


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I mark mine with a grease pencil. As for knowing if they're sealed or not, I usually test them by pulling up on the lid.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

ball makes dissolvable labels now. They are supposed to come off after you wash them.


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

I label mine with a sharpie marker and a magic eraser gets the marks right off when I'm ready to reuse them. I write on the outside raised part of the lid, not on the center where it might be harder to erase around their lettering. 

As far as testing the seal, they do look more sucked in in the middle when they are sealed, but the easiest way for us has been to pick them up by the edge of the lid. If it didn't seal, it comes off easily.


----------



## Simply Sharon (Feb 6, 2010)

Mike CHS said:


> I like the blue painters tape - it's easy to get off


That is a really good idea!


----------



## Simply Sharon (Feb 6, 2010)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> We also were wondering about them sealing. They all look sealed, but there is no obvious 'button' like on the metal lids. What does a not sealed lid look like? How do you know for sure they are sealed?


The lids do suck down and become concave, but you are right it is not as noticeable. The easiest is to just take the screw band off (after the jars have completely cooled) and lift the edge of the lid. If they are not sealed they will come right off. Some people store their jars with the screw band on, but I don't so I am taking the bands off anyway.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

The 4ever caps say to leave the bands on that ut's replicating the old glass/rubber jars. I can see how this makes sense.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I use sharpie on the JAR, instead of the re-usable lid.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

Sharpie. and when it's time to take it off- rubbing alcohol or magic eraser. Will come off super clean!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Why mark them at all? You can _see_ that they're peaches. The only things I mark are mixtures, like spaghetti sauce.


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

suitcase_sally said:


> Why mark them at all? You can _see_ that they're peaches. The only things I mark are mixtures, like spaghetti sauce.


I always write the year down so that I make sure to use my oldest ones first. I only write the contents down if I need to know that it's the sweet pickle relish and not the dill or something like that.


----------



## Simply Sharon (Feb 6, 2010)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> The 4ever caps say to leave the bands on that ut's replicating the old glass/rubber jars. I can see how this makes sense.


I don't leave my bands on because they tend to rust if not dried well, plus if a seal does go bad I'd just as soon know it... I don't want the ring to be holding the lid down artificially. 

I have not used the 4 ever caps, how do you know if they are sealed? Are you sure they mean the metal ring should be left on?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Simply Sharon said:


> Some people store their jars with the screw band on, but I don't so I am taking the bands off anyway.





Kristinemomof3 said:


> The 4ever caps say to leave the bands on that ut's replicating the old glass/rubber jars. I can see how this makes sense.



I've always removed the rings, even before canning with Tattlers. I was just on the 4ever website and saw they recommended leaving the rings on.

The rusting rings can compromise the jar seal. A well sealed jar doesn't need the pressure of the ring.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Agreed, I never leave the rings on. If you are supposed to with the 4ever lids.....then I won't be buying 4ever lids.


----------



## moptop159 (Dec 4, 2011)

I am not good at writing recipes but here is how my family has done it for decades.

Wash Jars (Wide or reg what ever ya got)
Cut cabbage in half. Remove core. Slice thin.
Pack jars tight (I use a wood spoon to really mash it in there remember it's gonna shrink a lot)
Stab a kitchen knife through the cabbage about four times to make water passages to bottom of jar.
Add 1 rounded tsp canning salt
Fill with water to 1/2 inch from top of jar (I tap the jar a few times on the counter to dislodge air. I just use well water from the sink)
Close jar with canning lid and ring (I tighten ring just till the ring lightly seats)
Place jars on a cookie sheet and cover jars with a dish towel.
Place jars in a worm place (comfortable room temp)

As the cabbage works off some of the liquid will bubble out of the jars. That's why the cookie sheet and towel. Towel is also to keep out light. With in about 3-4 days check to see if your cabbage is still covered in water. If not just add more tap water and shake jar a little. Sometimes when I need to I push the cabbage down under the brine with a spoon. Keep it going like that for about two week and you got kraut. Tighten down lids and store.

Some times i get a flat creek rock clean and place it on top of cabbage to keep cabbage under brine. My aunt can never believe a rock can ever be clean so she hates when I do that.  

I've ate it made this way all my life. I love it, can never make enough.

I hope this helps


----------



## moptop159 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry about previous post. I got it in the wrong thread.
I don't know how to delete it.

But it is a good way to make kraut.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice mistake there, sounds great!


----------

